# 2 Seater Version....



## Mallrats2269 (Feb 25, 2003)

Anyone agree with me... that it would look better as a 2seater??


----------



## vw12 (May 4, 2004)

*Re: 2 Seater Version.... (Mallrats2269)*

no. 4 seater definitely looks better. in terms of two seater, that was precisely what the concept r was for.


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: 2 Seater Version.... (vw12)*

and I quote "anyone who sits in the back of a 4 seater convertable, automaticly looks like Hitler" - Jeremy Clarkson


----------



## LuvMy97Cabrio (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: 2 Seater Version.... (FLank_Sinatra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLank_Sinatra* »_and I quote "anyone who sits in the back of a 4 seater convertable, automaticly looks like Hitler" - Jeremy Clarkson

roflmfao
anyway..yeah i think it would look bad as a two seater..maybe if it was like...a little shorter in length.
i like the 4 seater


----------



## KinkBaby (May 24, 2005)

It probably won't take long for somebody to make a two seater and cover up the back.


----------



## jetta1.8tbee (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: 2 Seater Version.... (FLank_Sinatra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLank_Sinatra* »_and I quote "anyone who sits in the back of a 4 seater convertable, automaticly looks like Hitler" - Jeremy Clarkson

why? cuz hitler did not know how to drive?


----------



## stace (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: 2 Seater Version.... (FLank_Sinatra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLank_Sinatra* »_and I quote "anyone who sits in the back of a 4 seater convertable, automaticly looks like Hitler" - Jeremy Clarkson

JFK looked like Hitler?


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (KinkBaby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KinkBaby* »_It probably won't take long for somebody to make a two seater and cover up the back.

Here's your 2 seater...








Let VW know you want this car.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2186072
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw12 (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (gizmopop)*

i love that particular pic of the concept r. i say this is where porsche comes in.


----------



## v3ntovolkswag3n (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_
Here's your 2 seater...








Let VW know you want this car.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2186072
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Freakin' looks awesome in that thur


----------



## Duby T (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: 2 Seater Version.... (Mallrats2269)*

Simply HAWT


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

Too bad they cancelled the Concept R .

















_Modified by MrGTI at 11:15 AM 3-15-2006_


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (MrGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrGTI* »_Too bad they cancelled the Concept R .
















I agree with the sentiment, but the bean counters know that the two seat roadster market is a crowded niche market already (Miata, Z4, Boxster, TT, S2000) and VW's are not the first choice of the traditional sports car enthusiast. Besides we wouldn't want Audi upset now would we? lol.
If it were a 2 seater I wouldn't even be considering buying one. It's rather hard to explain to the local authorities why the children are sitting on the package tray behind the rear seats!


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_
Here's your 2 seater...








Let VW know you want this car.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2186072
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









That's awesome; I would have bought it in a NY minute! I even grew to like the speedster humps. Lose the silly concept interior and replae it with a combination of TT and EOS, amybe, and we'd be good to go. Some sort of intake venting (ala 987 but with their own VW style, somehow) ahead of the rear wheels would make sense, too.
I still want it, VW!!


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_









coool







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bryanb5.5 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: (gizmopop)*

Man...VW should offer this. Oh wait, maybe we'll get that stupid little three wheeler thingy instead.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

If this was 2 seater, i wouldnt buy it. You cant really call it a sports car because its not going to be rear wheel drive. People are saying it might not even come with the 6speed... 
JT


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (x9t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x9t* »_If this was 2 seater, i wouldnt buy it. You cant really call it a sports car because its not going to be rear wheel drive. People are saying it might not even come with the 6speed... 
JT

Yeah the Eos is FWD, the Concept R was mid engine RWD...


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Damn that Concept R would have been sweet.... oh yeah.... 
JT


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

If this car had a 5 or 6 sp manual, had a base retail of less then 24k-25k it would be a TT killer and i would own one.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

WOW...


----------



## BMP.:R32Murse (Oct 22, 2005)

nice


----------



## dadsgeoisslow (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: 2 Seater Version.... (Mallrats2269)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alexv123 (Oct 12, 2003)

It looks just like the Carrera GT with no ear spoiler!


----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (alexv123)*

It also was a RWD mid-engine VR6. Not sure what size. It does look awesome.


----------



## BJMRGTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (vr6gtispeed)*

That rocks. Man! this has me wanting a sporty car again.


----------



## OrangePeel Red (Feb 3, 2006)

I'll take one in Graphite w/black please!


----------

